# Has anyone recharged a Boveda 320 gram?



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has been able to recharge a 320 gram Boveda? I just purchased one and was curious if I would be able to recharge it down the line? I've only done 60 and 8 grams.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

rvillegachapa said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been able to recharge a 320 gram Boveda? I just purchased one and was curious if I would be able to recharge it down the line? I've only done 60 and 8 grams.


Nope.but I'm sure it's the same concept

sent from... My Uncle Sam's poor house.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Yep, i just drop em in a container of DW and leave them for a few days(keep feeling until you cant feel any crystals) take them out and wrap in paper towel to dry up the outside


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

Great, I am glad to hear you can recharge. Thanks!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Yep, i just drop em in a container of DW and leave them for a few days(keep feeling until you cant feel any crystals) take them out and wrap in paper towel to dry up the outside


Literally, immerse them in the water?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Yep, here is one i have in there now, its a 60g


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Yeah I recharge them as well. A little trick I use is; setting my active humidification about 10% RH higher than the Boveda I'm trying to recharge (ex. 65% Boveda, Cigar Oasis set at 75% RH). They soak up the excess humidity and recharge nicely.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Yep, here is one i have in there now, its a 60g


I would have thought that the y would just fall apart. good to know


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I put a shot glass of DW in a small tupper with the boveda next to it. It takes 2 weeks or so but it recharges nicely.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I have never immersed mine in water but if you put them in a ziplock or Tupperware with a bowl of water and set them in the sun, they charge quick enough.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Immersing seems to recharge them quickest in my experience and without any problems as far as I can tell


----------



## rvillegachapa (May 4, 2016)

I usually wrap them in a wet paper towel and put them in a ziplock bag for a 3-5 day.


----------

